# Trainer Near Hickory, NC



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good trainer near Hickory, NC? I've got a young horse that went for two months of training two years ago. I don't think the trainer spent a lot of time with him, and he came back still very green and resisting going forward. He eventually tried rearing. For my safety, I haven't ridden him since, and I've been looking for trainer options. I've had an experienced rider working with him. My horse is doing wonderfully with ground work, but he reared and threw his rider yesterday. He is not progressing with riding skills, and I'm at my wit's end.


----------

